# Sites for finding rental apartments?



## tankje (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there any good sites where I scout out the apartment rental scene in Singapore? Am trying to avoid the expat sites as they seem to be even more expensive, but maybe you have a different opinion on that.

Thanks for your help


----------

